#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [動物] 成都愛之家流浪動物中心之旅（圖多注意）[5/30新增]

## wingwolf

“愛之家”是成都民間的一個很小的流浪動物收容中心
真的很小，正式的管理員少、而且地盤又小（位置還在沒有地圖肯定找不到的郊區）
但是那裏卻收養了一千多只貓狗
（換句話說，這裏的救助中心好少啊……）

某天（去年年底）和協會的同學一起去那裏做了義工  :Very Happy:  


圖片很多哦注意

    大門


一進門就是狗狗大軍！


這條黃金獵犬是狗老大，性格相當溫和淡定，就是抓著他的耳朵玩都沒關係XD



然後就是狗狗們的照片了

中心裏有很多身殘志堅的貓狗，真不敢想象在到中心之前，他們過的是什麽日子




還有一些長得很漂亮的狗
兩只黑背


以及一只很漂亮的哈士奇



還有一群小狗

這條小狗，別看他現在很文靜，其實他之前不停地在對我咆哮…… （大概那天我穿得太鮮豔了？）

很小的狗，連狗食都還不能吃的年紀……

這條狗……特別喜歡追自己的尾巴……還很喜歡咬別人的褲子~~~~~（我很光榮地被他“攻擊”了三次……）



還有……
毛色相當神奇的一只狗狗XD

兩條打假的狗狗！

還有這兩位……汗，神情動作一模一樣XD



最後是貓貓


不要懷疑，我就是站在貓籠裏的~~~~~~    
    


以後有機會再去幾次^^
真希望那些貓狗能夠有好運氣碰上願意收養他們的人，過一個真正寵物的生活^^


*新增照片在回文裏*

----------


## 呆虎鯨

一千多隻....
　　有夠辛苦的ｏｔｚ

　　基本上大概是靠義工跟自主管理吧？（遠）

　　神情動作一致的狗狗超可愛的ｘｄ

----------


## 好喝的茶

這看來是一趟非常賞心悅目暨意義深厚的經驗。

照片中的動物非常可愛。
我比較好奇︰哪一隻跟羽狼最像呢XD？

最後祝願這份愛能流傳並得以推廣下去。

----------


## 狼佐

看樣子那些狗狗都有得到不錯的照顧
反觀我們台灣實在是..

那兩隻動作一模一樣的狗狗讓我笑好久XD

----------


## tsuki.白

被一大群狗狗包圍的感覺真好

比起圖書館和社區中心
我更很想去動物收容所這樣的地方做義工呢
可惜一直都沒這種機會..

神情動作一模一樣的狗狗好棒ww
上千隻貓狗的照顧一定很需要人手吧
真希望我也能出一份力...

----------


## wingwolf

阿鯨說的沒錯，救助中心裏只有僅有的幾個“常駐人員”
基本上都是靠好心人來做義工、捐錢、捐藥品食品維持的
照顧一千只貓狗真是可怕又可敬的活啊……

說到經驗
嗯，同行的某同學連續踩到了三次狗XX
說到賞心悅目，沒錯呢
一大群狗狗，毛茸茸地隨便摸，真的好棒XD（好想養一只，可惜我媽說什麽都不讓……）

----------


## 靜炎

哇！好棒的愛之家物動中心。
真是不錯，可以讓他們安心等待關愛他們的人士。
那些貓貓狗狗都好可愛啊！
真想帶幾隻幾小狗狗回家啊！XD（可惜只是癡人說夢話，呵呵，我媽會准再說！

----------


## 蘿蔔

哎！！
哈士奇這種萌物也會被遺棄么？！
太可惜了，
“哈士奇是萌物”我一直堅信

----------


## 佛蒙特

哈士奇好可愛呀///
希望那1000多隻貓狗
都能找到好主人
還有溫暖的歸屬

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    那兩隻狗...
該不會是羽狼做的效果吧...?
太像了...

----------


## wingwolf

不要問我爲什麽過了那麽久才想起回來回文（炸——

現在新學期開始了，協會大概很快又會有做義工的活動了
到時候有新的照片還會再貼上來的XD
希望不要有生面孔了  :Wink:  ……

看來大家對哈士奇都很有好感啊^^
毛茸茸又可愛又活潑
果然超級萌
當時看到他好想抱回家（喂）




> 點擊以顯示隱藏內容
> 
>     那兩隻狗... 
> 該不會是羽狼做的效果吧...? 
> 太像了...


絕對沒有這回事~~~~~
當時大家看到這一幕都一起圍在犬舍外笑  :Mr. Green:

----------


## rock狼

:jcdragon-cry:   可憐的阿狗和阿貓、、、


                 ‘殘缺’的小狗們， 真的很可憐

   = =可惜，， 小弟也幫不上什麽忙。。。

       那麽多狗狗  :jcdragon-@@:  ，照顧它們應該很吃力吧、、、

    老媽不讓養。。。餓、

----------


## wingwolf

想不到竟然置頂了~~~~


今天早上終於再次去了愛之家XD
照片們來了^^


依然很多圖注意

    最初看到的依然是一大群狗狗



漂亮的狼狗出現了，仿佛她叫“黑妹”~~~這名字……

和狼狗同舍的一條白狗不斷地跳躍，在圍牆外面就只能看到一個白色的毛頭不斷跳一跳的，特逗XD

前腿有骨折的嫌疑？……可憐的狗狗


啊，又出現打架了！


瞧這只站的位置，真有技術含量……


哈士奇專輯
這次去，發現了三只哈士奇
這只紅毛白眼，眼神真的可以殺人啊

超可愛的多米



新來的黑色的

依然很費解，多米那麽可愛的，爲什麽會沒人要……

好有愛（誤）


果凍出現了！
我終於發現他爲什麽叫“果凍”了
因爲他總是在滴口水，真的很像“果凍”啊！（誤很大）
話說果凍長肥了……



這姿勢……汗一個


吃完午飯睡午覺

肉球肉球！（噴

這一睡就變成毛球了


超憨厚的松獅
不過他的眼睛好像看不到……


打滾的狗狗


貓咪專輯
酷氣十足的貓咪

請帶我回家^^

這貓這貓！弄了我一身的貓毛啊~~~~~



增加兩個視頻
是可愛的多米
http://v.blog.sohu.com/u/vw/4307296
http://v.blog.sohu.com/u/vw/4307298
哈士奇學狼嗥哦！XD

----------


## wingwolf

今天早上再次進軍愛之家
這次除了打掃清潔外還洗了碗（幾百個碗啊~~~）
真切意識到了照顧流浪動物這活真辛苦……

以下是這次的照片，依然是圖多注意XD


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    超大狗狗群出現！


超可愛的小狗（先注明，裏面出現的那人絕對不是我~~）


這只實在是太乖了XDD，被摸還很享受的樣子~~~



私心地照了很多很多很多張多米，實在是越看越萌了啊~~



被一堆手“蹂躏”中


和多米一舍的狗狗，瞧那柱子，已經被兩只狗咬成那樣了……


眼神可以殺人的紅色哈士奇，這次照到幾張清晰的



果凍登場！話說他剪毛了，看起來……超詭異……

頗有王者風範

原來他有舍斑


高難度動作……



打架ing！
二對一啊……

這倆看起來像是兄弟……


別以爲他在嗥叫，他這是在狂吠~~~不過這動作很有感覺XD


別看他現在很溫和，其實只要手一接近，他立馬反咬~~~
不過我反應那麽快他當然就咬不到了啊，哈哈（被咬


這只的毛色很有狼感XD


這貓咪的睡姿~~~


個人超喜歡這張，黃藍異眼貓，中間籠子的位置剛剛好XD


愛之家裏的標牌
世界無肉日，看起來很有意思

這句不錯  :Mr. Green:  



上次看到的黑色哈士奇不見了，他一定是被領養了一定是的一定~~~

最後，感謝觀看那麽多照片  :Very Happy:

----------


## 尊o葆葆

我喜歡幫助流浪動物
曾經有救過好幾隻的流浪狗
有的是饑餓的有的是嚴重皮膚病的狗狗
大部分先餵食然後在送去獸醫檢查
我希望在外面流浪的的動物們
有個溫暖貼心的好家庭
希望能夠減少流浪狗在外面生活的數量..

----------


## ebixview

好多狗狗都很可愛，只是可憐的是人們在照顧不了它們的時候便狠心的遺棄它們。所以在養之前請停一停，想一想

----------

